# How to change high level file permissions



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I am having problems with being able to open and write to files that I have been able to access previously. Upgraded to Win 10 and had no problem accessing almost all my files but there are several that I can't get to and when I went into the advanced security properties I saw that the read/open was locked due to 'File Permissions'. How can I get that changed? I am the file owner and have full control over all the other permissions. Another problem is with a program that I can no longer update or write to after it was last updated and after some Windows updates. Same problem - permissions errors from Windows.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Open Windows Explorer.

Right-click the file or folder for which you want to set permissions, click *Properties*, and then click the *Security* tab.
Under Group or Users - click on your account name
Select "Edit" and make sure "Allow" is checked under full control
Do this for any file, folder, or program that is giving permission errors.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I have done that - it's under the advanced security option where you choose effective access that 'list data/read folder' has a red 'x' next to it and to the right it says ' File permissions'. That's what I am trying to change so I can open the folder.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Bump


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You're having this problem with files in your Documents folder?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are familiar with how to change permissions, the easiest way is to create a new user in the advanced section (call it everyone, for example). You can then add it to the users in the first window and tick all of the permissions

However, first try this easier way. Unzip the attached and run the appropriate item. This will give you a new right click option. Right click the file/folder, which is giving the problem and take ownership.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

davehc said:


> If you are familiar with how to change permissions, the easiest way is to create a new user in the advanced section (call it everyone, for example). You can then add it to the users in the first window and tick all of the permissions
> 
> However, first try this easier way. Unzip the attached and run the appropriate item. This will give you a new right click option. Right click the file/folder, which is giving the problem and take ownership.


That's the exact .reg we use at work; we just call it something else.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are interested, this is how it is ladd out.

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\takeownership]
@="Take ownership"
"HasLUAShield"=""
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\takeownership\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\takeownership]
@="Take ownership"
"HasLUAShield"=""
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\takeownership\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dllfile\shell\takeownership]
@="Take ownership"
"HasLUAShield"=""
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dllfile\shell\takeownership\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\takeownership]
@="Take ownership"
"HasLUAShield"=""
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\takeownership\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d y && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F /t"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d y && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F /t"


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

davehc said:


> If you are familiar with how to change permissions, the easiest way is to create a new user in the advanced section (call it everyone, for example). You can then add it to the users in the first window and tick all of the permissions
> 
> However, first try this easier way. Unzip the attached and run the appropriate item. This will give you a new right click option. Right click the file/folder, which is giving the problem and take ownership.


I also have files or folders that ask for permissions and I just applied the reg fix and it still ask for permission. I back up my reg with Regbak and if I want to rename a backup folder, I get that you don't have permission stuff. I can click on continue and it renames it anyway. Some files or folders won't let you change at all. I only have my user account and it's setup as sole administrator and I still once in a while run across this no matter how the permissions are set under the security tab, it will not do what you want it to. Windows bug maybe ?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Some folders/files , such as system folders and junctions, have a little more protection than normal. But could you give an indication for a particular item which is refusing ´change?


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

davehc said:


> Some folders/files , such as system folders and junctions, have a little more protection than normal. But could you give an indication for a particular item which is refusing ´change?


The only one that comes to mind at the moment is folders containing registry backups created by RegBak, a registry backup utility.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I have already taken ownership to all the folders - that's not the problem. See the image below for what I am talking about. I need to get those permissions opened up.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Changing permissions on system files and folders can cause unintended problems.

The folder you're trying to modify is All Users and not your profile.

At a high level, what are you trying to do or what isn't working as you expect?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

That is exactly why I was enquiring.

Since Vista, the default paths changed. "Documents and Settings" became "Users." "Application Data" became "AppData\Roaming." "My Documents" became "Documents." 
Unless you have been hard coding, and altering items in the registry, you should not have any access to "Document and settings." It has no purpose in Windows 10.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The "Document and settings" are there for the OLDER programs that were written to use this folder, so they can be used on then newer Windows versions. It is used as a link to the Documents for those older programs.
As stated before, DO NOT mess with the ownership of ANY system files and folders.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I am running into the same problems when I try to access those folders under my profile in users:

It is the same for Cookies, Local Settings, My Documents and others that I should have at least read access to.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

I am running into the same problems when I try to access those folders under my profile in users:


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

It's the same for other folders that I should have at least read access to. It is also not allowing me write access to programs that I formerly could write to.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

Fixed the one program I was having write issues but still having read problems with the others.


----------

